# Auditing Template/Form



## Stacixu04 (Feb 27, 2013)

For those of you who perform coding/charging audits, is there a specific form or template that you use. I have searched online but can only find templates/forms for auditing E/M. 

I am looking for something to audit outpatient and inpatient procedures such as surgeries, emergency room procedures, acute care procedures, wound care, clinics, etc. as well as associated dx codes used with the encounters.

Thanks!
Staci Booth, CPC


----------

